
People call me Aaron - kevindeasis
https://medium.com/@swartzcr/people-call-me-aaron-3761481871e5#.r1zszbieg
======
zck
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10881413](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10881413)

